# Addison ,Ill. X53



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2015)

The Addison Ill. show .


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 20, 2015)

I really enjoyed your "rules" from yesterday! I couldn't have agreed more! Lol


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

This has been going on as long as I have been going to shows[early 80's]. I also think it hurts the shows.Many people drive from long distances and are many times disappointed because all the things that make up a good show are gone by the time the show opens.I have sold at shows  but now just go to shows.Many I wont bother with anymore because if you arrive at the designated time  all you find left are the bikes that take up room.


----------



## spoker (Mar 20, 2015)

yep itstill goes on here at car shows but the guy that runs the bike show swap will come out to the parking lot and let you know what the rules are,this is a hobby for most and the parking lot sharks [flippers]can go somewhere else,rhe flpper and seller should chased off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

It would be nice if it could be controlled.After awhile people quit coming to these shows because the person who runs it doesnt consider the people who travel to get to these shows.There is one that I have been going to for years right now that has had nothing but common junk the last few years.Usually parts are plentiful but expensive complete bikes are usually gone before the show opens.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 20, 2015)

As an infrequent but long time seller I do not like it when buyers dig into my stuff before I have even unpacked it. I think it is ignorant and rude and have sometimes refused to sell to these buyers. I also find it irritating when someone digs a treasure out of my stuff before I have unpacked it and makes a low ball offer on my asking price. I do not mind discounting items later in the day that are drawing little interest but I am not taking less for an item before I have tested the waters on my price.
These days I list most stuff on ebay. At a swap if I offer something for $100.00 the buyer offers $50.00 and looks at me like I am a crook. If I list it on ebay it sells for $100.00 and the buyer thanks me for selling it to them !


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

schwinnderella said:


> As an infrequent but long time seller I do not like it when buyers dig into my stuff before I have even unpacked it. I think it is ignorant and rude and have sometimes refused to sell to these buyers. I also find it irritating when someone digs a treasure out of my stuff before I have unpacked it and makes a low ball offer on my asking price. I do not mind discounting items later in the day that are drawing little interest but I am not taking less for an item before I have tested the waters on my price.
> These days I list most stuff on ebay. At a swap if I offer something for $100.00 the buyer offers $50.00 and looks at me like I am a crook. If I list it on ebay it sells for $100.00 and the buyer thanks me for selling it to them !




Thumbs up to you for being a stand up seller.I have watched these jerks at shows going crazy in the parking lots.If they only knew how stupid they look.I know sellers do their dealings inside the building before the shows open and I understand that but selling to the parking lot lizards ruins the shows.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2015)

*Early birds*



vincev said:


> This has been going on as long as I have been going to shows[early 80's]. I also think it hurts the shows.Many people drive from long distances and are many times disappointed because all the things that make up a good show are gone by the time the show opens.I have sold at shows  but now just go to shows.Many I wont bother with anymore because if you arrive at the designated time  all you find left are the bikes that take up room.




Very true Vince. Usually I am selling. I like to get there early if I am selling because I like to avoid people . I like to get set up outside and get unloaded early without being swamped by folks if I get there later. It really gets crazy when you are not even out of the truck and 4 people saying all at once how much for this, and that happens if you get there early.  The early birds , many of them are the Ebay types and I will say this,"I know who you All are now", and there are a couple fellows who snap up everything they see to flip it on Ebay.  Nothing wrong with that  except I dont want to hear your b.s. about how you really need this and that for your project, get me to knock my price down and then I see every last thing I sold them on Ebay the next week. That is what really hurts the guys who are coming from , like you said Vince, far away hoping to find something for their project.  If I do get to a swap late I will park my truck across the street and walk into the swap so I get a chance to see whats there.  I will look back at my truck and sure enough someone will be poking around it.              
 I know times have been rough and lots of guys make $ on the side off Ebay but  this really hurts the hobby I think. I am not in this to make $. I have never bought or sold on Ebay . 
I have been blessed with the fact that junk just finds me, and I can lighten the load at the swaps.


----------



## biker (Mar 20, 2015)

the tinker said:


> The Addison Ill. show is next week. I was talking to someone a couple weeks ago about this show and shows in general and they said they just dont seem to see alot of good stuff.
> Well, if you show up at 9 or 10 am. yes you may be disappointed. sure their will be the vendor that pulls in late but most want to get there early.  when I pull in with stuff to sell its 5 to 6 am.  no later then 6:15.  And... there are usually 4 or 5 guys and one lady (Candy, God bless her!] that  are on me before I even get out of my truck. I dont even have to unload, they do it for me. Last year I came to that show with some basket cases: 46 Monark with tank, 41 and 46 Schwinns  and a Panther frame with the repop tank.
> I was so overloaded with other old ballooner stuff I was worried stuff would fall out of my pickup on the way there.
> When I pull in I have guys[and Candy, of Twins Treasures]with flash lights buying stuff as they pull it out of the truck.I know it may seem unfair to the folks who show up at the posted show time of 9 but thats the way it is. Same thing with the other sellers that get there early. If the weather is looking good , I will be early.
> ...



Candy, God Bless her! 
Ha!
Google "Rosebud Antiques, Lagrange"
Read the first three hits. Might change your mind. It's her store.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2015)

Remember the song "I like CANDY!!!   I know Candy from the toy show days at Kane County Fairgrounds.
 I want to add this:  The X53 I bought sight unseen a month before the show, and was delivered to at the Addison show.    The Monark springer[ it was a nice one too] I bought for $50 just before I left. Couldnt figure why it was still there that late.  I still have it too. i dont buy stuff to flip.
Anyway , enough from me about this , do you fellows like my plans for the X53?   Should I repaint it, or just get the rust off and leave as is?   I like to leave as is but lets hear your thoughts


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 20, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Remember the song "I like CANDY!!!   I know Candy from the toy show days at Kane County Fairgrounds.
> I want to add this:  The X53 I bought sight unseen a month before the show, and was delivered to at the Addison show.    The Monark springer[ it was a nice one too] I bought for $50 just before I left. Couldnt figure why it was still there that late.  I still have it too. i dont buy stuff to flip.
> Anyway , enough from me about this , do you fellows like my plans for the X53?   Should I repaint it, or just get the rust off and leave as is?   I like to leave as is but lets hear your thoughts




It's I WANT Candy by the Strangeloves !


----------



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2015)

]It's I WANT Candy by the Strangeloves ![/QUOTE]

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

I would put some tires and leave it as is.


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 20, 2015)

If it were mine. I'd restore it. Completely. IMO the X53 is the ultimate post war bike. This model looks magnificent in a restored condition. All that style and chrome and color can't be shown off unless its redone or a pristine original. Just my thoughts. Congrats on having it. No matter what, enjoy it.


----------



## nightrider (Mar 21, 2015)

I would clean it, oil it down, degrease and ride!


----------



## nightrider (Mar 21, 2015)

Meant grease, not degrease.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 21, 2015)

*X53 and swapmeets*

Thanks guys for your thoughts on the X53. I will clean it up the best I can, put new rubber on it and leave it alone and ride it. That way the next owner will have the fun of deciding what he wants to do with an original bike after I croak.

I want to add one other thing about swap meets. Ann Arbor is crazy the night before. Memory Lane starts earlier during the week.  Every one is excited, and its a fun time. I always feel that same excitement even at the the small swaps.   When I decide its time to clean house, any bikes I have to sell are usually projects and incomplete. what I do have is a truckload of parts.  I like to unload and get everything set up neatly. I try to put prices on everything before I load it up.  I hate offering to buy something without a price on it. thats just me everyone has their own way. 
I come to the swaps early to get set up outside because its just hard when you get swamped with folks that are laying claim to stuff before its even unloaded. At least at 6 am. there are only 3 or 4 people to contend with.

Last week I got a 73 Schwinn tandem for free!  It was about to be  put out on the curb!
It cleaned up really nice and since I dont want it my pal Tom said put it on Craigs list. 
He came over and set me up with Email[ I have never had that] and we took a photo and now its listed on Craigs list. I had never gone on that and was shocked at the ads. Then he suggested I become an Ebay seller too.  I have been on Ebay for years, only as a looker at bike stuff. now that I am learning this computer [thanks to the CABE. ] maybe I will try this Ebay thing.    My wife just came in, she saw the tandem out on the drive. Now she wants to take it for a ride this afternoon.  Lets hope she dont get any ideas about keeping it, its too long anyway.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 21, 2015)

the tinker said:


> .
> 
> 
> Last week I got a 73 Schwinn tandem for free!  It was about to be  put out on the curb!
> ...





We took the tandem for a ride.  So much for this Craigs list, she wants the tandem.......


----------



## biker (Mar 23, 2015)

Super clean bike. That's a keeper for sure.







the tinker said:


> We took the tandem for a ride.  So much for this Craigs list, she wants the tandem.......View attachment 203555View attachment 203556


----------



## the tinker (Mar 23, 2015)

*Tandem*

[Q
UOTE=ronbug;]Super clean bike. That's a keeper for sure.[/QUOTE]          Thanks Ron, the serial numbers start with  "B J" I think that may make it a 1973.  The people that owned it are longtime friends of my wife. they were going to throw it out , but called us cause they knew I messed around with the old stuff.  Happy they called.  It cleaned up nicely and I planed on selling it to support my balloon tire addiction.  Unfortunately I had the bike out on saturday and she saw it, and thought it was" CUTE ".     " Lets go for a ride on it", she says.  Now she wants to keep it and I took it off Craigs list. First time I ever used Craigs list too. Go figure huh?


----------

